# winshield washer pump quit 98 jetta



## slipperspup (May 13, 2007)

hi my windshieldwasher stopped spraying is there a common problem , that anyone knows the fix for?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: winshield washer pump quit 98 jetta (slipperspup)*

Check the plug for the pump with a test light, or a digital multimeter. If it gets voltage, replace the pump. You can probably get the pump itself for less than $5 at a junkyard. Or, use Parts4VWs.com or any of the other dealer alternatives.


----------

